# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Gjurmet E Gishtave Zbuluan Krimin

## ALBA

Kapen vrasësit e vëllait të Gaz Muçës 
Pas 5 vjetësh policia arreston 2 nga 4 autorët 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ferdinand Dervishi

Dy policë e thirrën në emër dhe i komunikuan se duhej të vinte në komisariat për një sqarim. Më pas e futën në një makinë që u ndez me të shtyrë", ky ishte shpjegimi i një prej krerëve të policisë së Tiranës, që rrëfente për lehtësinë e arrestimeve të dy prej njerëzve të akuzuar si ekzekutorë të Taulant Muçës, vëllait të Gaz Muçës, i njohur si i forti i viteve 1991-'92 në Tiranë. Në fakt, policia i kishte pasur prej tri ditësh nën survejim Besnik Ketën dhe Dorian Stafën, të cilët akuzoheshin në se vitin 1998, pikërisht më 31 gusht, kishin kryer vrasjen. "Por ndërhymë në kohën e duhur. Pra, në kohën kur i kishim të dy nën survejim të plotë, pa u dhënë mundësi të komunikonin me njëri-tjetrin", pohon një burim i policisë. Po sipas këtij burimi, të dy të akuzuarit janë kapur fare lehtësisht të enjtën në darkë rreth orës 20.00. Besnik Keta 26 vjeç, ishte prangosur në afërsi të banesës së tij tek vendi i quajtur "Selvia", ndërsa tjetri, Dorian Stafa 27 vjeç, po në afërsi të vendbanimit, diku pas Muzeut Kombëtar. Të dy nuk kishin folur gjatë marrjes në pyetje, duke bërë të paditurit edhe kur policët kishin shqiptuar emrin e Taulant Muçës, vëllait të të famshmit Gaz Muça.

Vrasja e Taulantit
Sipas të dhënave të policisë, Taulant Muça ishte vrarë më 31 gusht 1998, pasi ishte kthyer nga plazhi. Prita ku u shkrehën 76 plumba ishte organizuar në afërsi të shtëpisë të tij, që ndodhej pranë Spitalit të Fëmijëve. Menjëherë pas ngjarjes forca të Komisariatit numër 1 të policisë arritën të kapnin makinën e krimit dhe drejtuesin e saj Artan Memaga. Makina ngeci në baltë të vendi i quajtur "Oxhaku", ndërsa në trupin e Memagës policia gjeti gjurmë gjaku. Ndërsa gjatë kontrollit të banesës, edhe 200 fishekë luftarakë. Por Memaga mbahet në burg vetëm 3 muaj, i dënuar vetëm për armëmbajtje pa leje. Në atë kohë u përfol se prokurorisë dhe gjykatës i'u pagua një shumë prej 70 mijë USD për lirimin e tij. Pas lirimit, për Memagën u tha se përfundoi në SHBA. Ndërkohë, policia arriti të gjente dhe të administronte nga makina e krimit edhe disa dhjetëra gjurmë gishtash, por në vitin 1998 drejtësia e brishtë mbase nuk mund të bënte më shumë.

Shkaku i konfliktit
Burimet policore pohojnë se vrasja e Taulant Muçës kishte ardhur menjëherë pas vrasjes, në dhjetor të vitit 1997, të Fatos Ketës, vëllait të të arrestuarit Besnik Keta. Po sipas policisë, njerëzit e Fatos Ketës kishin dyshuar se vrasja ishte kryer pikërisht prej Taulantit, vëllait të të famshmit Gaz Muça. Sipas të njëjtave burime, Fatos Keta kishte pasur lidhje me grupin e të fortit tjetër të Tiranës, Naim Zyberit, i cili ishte njëkohësisht kundërshtari dhe ekzekutori i Gaz Muçës në vitin 1992. Madje, policia pohon se Keta u kishte vënë edhe disa gjoba tregtarëve, duke shfrytëzuar faktin se ishte miku i Naim Zyberit. Por, duket, drejtësia ndonjëherë nuk harron të shkojë në vend. Kështu, falë gjurmëve të gishtave të gjetura në makiën e krimit në vitin 1998, pas 5 vjetësh policia i është rikthyer sërish vrasjes së vjetër, duke pasur një rezultat pozitiv, krejt të pallogaritur më parë.


Kush ishte viktima e Naim Zyberit

Historia e Gaz Muçës, të fortit të Tiranës
Gazmend Muça, i forti i rrugës "Bardhyl" ishte bërë i njohur në lagje që në kohën e diktaturës. Me prejardhje nga një familje e varfër, ai ishte konvertaur shpejt në një keqbërës të vogël rrugësh. Madje në dy raste në kohën e diktarturës futet në burg pas vjedhjeve të rëndomta. Në vitin 1991, gjatë eksodit të madh në drejtim të Italisë, ai do të bëhej i njohur fillimisht nga mediat italiane pas protestës së rreth 20 mijë shqiptarëve të mbyllur në stadiumin "Viktoria" të Barit. Më pas Muça emigron në Francë dhe më tej në Gjermani. Në vitin 1992 kthehet në Tiranë dhe organizon bandën e vet, duke u bërë shumë shpejt i famshëm. Madje, deputeti i PD-së, Azem Hajdari, i përmend emrin në Parlament: "Pse nuk kapni Gaz Muçën, që vret e pret". Pas kësaj deklarate thuhet se Muça dhe Hajdari janë takuar disa herë duke u bërë miq. Gaz Muça u vra më 7 prill 1992 tek vendi i quajtur "Xhamlliku". U qëllua nga Franc Konomi dhe Naim Zyberi. Ndërsa sherri kishte lindur pasi Taulanti, vëllai i Gazit, i kishte vjedhur Konomit një motocikletë.


Precedenti me vrasësin e priftit spanjoll

Kompjuteri i gjurmëve sërish në shenjë
Eshtë një rast krejt i veçantë, kur disa prej sukseseve më të mira të policisë së kryeqytetit i dedikohen punës së një kompjuteri të blerë në fillim të këtij viti në Rusi, me të hollat e shtetit. Pikërisht kompjuteri i tipit "Arsenal", i blerë për 240 mijë USD, pak kohë më parë bëri çudinë duke zbuluar vrasësin e priftit spanjoll, Joakin Bernard. Një ngjarje që pothuaj ishte harruar, ndërsa dosja hetimore kishte zënë dy gisht pluhur. Porse i njëjti kompjuter, duke vazhduar punën e tij, kishte rënë edhe në gjurmë të dy prej vrasësve të vëllait të Gaz Muçës. "Në fakt atë kompjuter duhet të dish ta ushqesh", pohon një specialist i policisë, sipas të cilit në memorien e tij për krahasim futen kryesisht gjurmë gishtash të marra në ngjarje të bujshme, por të pazbuluara. Kështu kishte ndodhur edhe me gjurmët e gjetura në makinën e krimit pas vrasjes së Taulant Muçës, të cilat çuan drejtësinë në vend 5 vjet më pas, kur ekzekutorëve u kishte dalë frika.

----------


## ALBA

Gjykata : Burg te akuzuarve per vrasjen e Muces
Gjykata ka vendosur dje masen "burg pa afat" per dy te akuzuarit si autore te vrasjes se vellait te Gaz Muces .Dy te pandehurit Dorian Stafa dhe Besnik Keta jane sjelle dje ne Gjykaten e Tiranes per tu vleresuar me masen e sigurise. Prokurori i ceshtjes pasi ka paraqitur provat, ne te cilat perfshiheshin gjurmet e gishterinjve si dhe ekspertiza e vendit te ngjarjes i ka kerkuar gjykates qe dy te pandehurit te mbeten ne burg ne masen e sigurise "burg pa afat".Avokatet mbrojtes kane pretenduar se provat e paraqitura nga prokuroria jane te pamjaftueshme per te akuzuar te pandehurit. Gjyqtarja ka vendosur qe te lere "arrest ne burg" dy te akuzuarit. Burime zyrtare te Drejtorise se Policise se Qarkut te Tiranes, bene te ditur te Premten se, mbremjen e se Enjtes, u be i mundur arrestimi i shtetasve Dorian Myslym Keta, 27 vjec, me arsim 8-vjecar dhe Besnik Gani Keta, 26 vjec, me arsim te mesem, te dy banuesa ne Tirane. Arrestimi i tyre u krye pasi keta dy shtetas ne bashkepunim me njeri-tjetrin kane vrare me arme zjarri me 31 Korrik te vitit1998, shtetasin Roland Muca, vellai i Gaz Muces. Burimet saktesojne me tej se, arrestimi i tyre u be i mundur nga gjurmet e gishtave, gjurme te cilat korrespondonin me ato te gjetura ne vendin e krimit. Ndaj dy te rinjve prokuroria tashme kishte nisur ne mungese procedimin penal.

K.B

----------


## ALBA

19Tetor 2003 

Vrasja 

Florian Stafa dhe Besnik Keta janë arrestuar mbrëmjen e së enjtes si ekzekutorë të Taulant Muçës, mbrëmjen e 31 korrikut 1998. Ka qenë një aksion i ndarë në dy pjesë i policisë së Tiranës, e cila ka arritur që të prangosë dy të kërkuarit 

5 vjet pas ekzekutimit të Taulant Muçës, policia prangos Besnik Ketën dhe Florian Stafën, si autorë të krimit 

Kapen vrasësit e vëllait të Gaz Muçës 
Policia: Atentatorët u zbuluan nga gjurmët e gishtave 

Patrik Sadikaj

Kanë arritur që për pesë vjet me radhë të fshiheshin nga kërkimet e policisë, që edhe pse kishte provat në dorë nuk arriti që t´i vinte dot përpara drejtësisë për akuzën e vrasjes së vëllait të të njohurit Gaz Muça.

Florian Stafa dhe Besnik Keta janë arrestuar mbrëmjen e së enjtes si ekzekutorë të Taulant Muçës, mbrëmjen e 31 korrikut 1998. Ka qenë një aksion i ndarë në dy pjesë i policisë së Tiranës, e cila ka arritur që të prangosë dy të kërkuarit, që kishin vetëm pak kohë që ishin kthyer në Shqipëri pas një emigrimi të gjatë. Një rrjedhë vërtet e gjatë ngjarjesh, që ka sjellë jo pak, por tre vrasje zinxhir, të cilat janë përmbyllur të paktën për momentin mbrëmë, me arrestimin e dy të rinjve kundërshtarë të të ashtuqujaturës banda e rrugës Bardhyl. Gjithçka ka ardhur pas vrasjes së një prej më të njohurve të Tiranës në fillimet e viteve ´90, Gazmend Muça. Fatos Keta, vëllai i të arrestuarit të djeshëm, dyshohet nga familja e Gazit, se ishte një nga njerëzit që kishin marrë pjesë në vrasjen e tij dhe për këtë arsye, në vitin 1998, Taulanti arrin që të hakmerret, duke e ekzektuar me një breshëri kallashnikovi në Tiranë, duke hapur kështu rrugën e një vargu vrasjesh, që, si motiv, kishin dominimin në zonën e rrugës Bardhyl. Në shenjë hakmarrjeje më 31 korrik 1998, Besnik Keta i ndihmuar, sipas policisë, edhe nga Florian Stafa, i ngre pritë Lant Muçës, ndërkohë që ai dilte në drekë nga shtëpia në afërsi të spitalit të fëmijëve. Kur ky i fundit ka dalë nga shtëpia, dy atentatorët janë afruar me një makinë, duke e ekzekutuar vetëm 200 metra larg banesës së tij. Pas kryerjes së krimit, dy atentatorët kanë mundur të largohen, megjithëse janë ndjekur deri në afërsi të gjimnazit Partizani. Por vetëm disa orë më pas policia arrin që të gjejë, në afërsi të Kinostudios, mjetin e përdorur prej tyre si dhe armën e krimit, një kallashnikov, ku shkujdesur ishin lënë edhe gjurmët e gishtave të dy njerëzve që e kishin përdorur. Dhe kjo provë për policinë ka qenë edhe mundësia e vetme për të zbuluar dy vrasësit, të cilët janë identifikuar pikërisht nga shenjat e gjetura në armë. Sipas burimeve zyrtare të policisë, analizimi dhe krahasimi i bërë nga ana e ekspertëve ka nxjerrë përfundimin se këto shenja i përkasin shtetasve Besnik Keta dhe Florian Stafa, të cilët, sipas të njëjtave burime, janë ekzekutorë të vëllait të kapos së bandës së rrugës Bardhyl, Gaz Muça i ekzekutuar edhe ai në vitin 1992, në një lokal pranë Qendrës Spitalore Universitare me katër breshëri kallashnikovi. Për pesë vjet me radhë, dy personat e kërkuar kanë arritur që të shmangin veprimet e policisë, e cila nuk arriti t´i gjejë dot deri mbrëmjen e së enjtes. Sipas burimeve të policisë, 27-vjeçari Stafa është kapur në një lokal, në rrugën Siri Kodra pas një operacioni pa shumë zhurmë të bërë nga ana e agjentëve kriminalë të Komisariatit 1, kurse Keta është arrestuar te pallatet Agimi në banesën e tij, që kishte pak kohë që e kishte blerë. Drejtues të policisë së kryeqytetit bënë të ditur se ndaj dy të arrestuarve ka prova bindëse për akuzën, pa lënë jashtë këtu edhe gjurmët e gishtave, që janë edhe prova më kryesore, e cila ka zbuluar identitetin e tyre dhe përgjegjësinë në vrasjen e Taulant Muçës. Sot pritet që dosja të mbërrijë në prokurori e më pas në gjykatën e Tiranës, ku ndaj dy të rinjve do të merret edhe masa e sigurisë nën akuzën e vrasjes me paramendim, për arsye hakmarrjeje.

Kartela

Emri: Gazment
Mbiemri: Muça
Vitlindja: 1968
Arsimi: Tetë-vjeçar
Kartela Penale: I dënuar dy herë
I vrarë: 7 prill 1992

Emri: Taulant
Mbimeri: Muça
Vitlindja: 1975
Arsimi: Tetë-vjeçar
Kartela penale: I dënuar
I vrarë: 31 korrik 1998


Heshtje në shtëpinë e Muçajve

Ndërkohë që në Tiranë lajmi për arrestimin e vrasësve të Taulant Muçës kishte pushtuar mediat, në shtëpinë e familjes së tij mbizotëron qetësia. Në apartamentin e nënës dhe gruas së tij, pranë spitalit, nuk ndodhet askush. Jo se nuk ka mbetur njeri, por sepse kanë disa ditë që nuk janë aty. Sipas komshinjve, dy gratë e familjes Muça bashkë me fëmijët kanë shkuar te disa të afërm të tyre dhe nuk ndodhen në shtëpi. Kanë tri ditë që nuk ndodhen këtu, por nuk e di se ku kanë shkuar. Kështu i përgjigjen interesimit të gazetarëve banorët e pallatit ku banon ajo që ka mbetur nga familja e të fortëve të Tiranës së viteve ´90. Sipas tyre, nuk ka ndonjë arsye për largimin e tyre përveç rastësisë që kanë shkuar për vizitë te ndonjë njeri i tyre. Gjithsesi, nëna e dy djemve të vrarë tashmë në një moshë të thyer sigurisht që ka mësuar lajmin se vrasësit e Landit janë arrestuar dhe do të vihen përpara drejtësisë.


Si nisi hakmarrja mes Muçajve dhe Ketajve
Zinxhiri i vrasjeve mes dy familjeve tiranase

E gjithë historia e vrasjeve mes dy palëve e ka zanafillën në fillim të viteve ´90. Përplasja për mbizotërim të bandave në kryeqytet vë përballë Gaz Muçën dhe rivalët, ku bënte pjesë edhe Fatos Keta. Përplasje kjo që do të sillte një zinxhir vrasjesh brenda 5 vjetësh mes dy familjeve tiranase. Në vitin 1992, Gaz Muça bashkë me anëtarët e grupit të tij ka qenë ulur në një lokal në afërsi të spitaleve, kur ndaj tij është organizuar një nga atentatet më të bujshëm të asaj kohe. Një grup personash, mes tyre edhe Fatos Keta afrohen me një makinë pranë lokalit dhe ndërkohë që të gjithë ulen poshtë tavolinave Gazi ngrihet në këmbë duke u bërë objektivi kryesor dhe i vetëm i atentatit. Katër breshëri kallashnikovi kanë lënë të vdekur njeriun më të fortë të kryeqytetit në atë kohë. Atentatorët arrijnë të largohen me shpejtësi nga vendi i ngjarjes, duke i shpëtuar arrestimit të policisë e duke lënë kështu të hapur një varg hakmarrjesh që do të sillte një zinxhir vrasjesh të bujshme. Familjarët e Muçës, ndër katër ekzekutorët e tij, identifikojnë edhe Fatos Ketën, i cili, sipas tyre, ishte anëtar i bandës së Naim Zyberit. Taulantit, vëllait të mbetur gjallë të Gaz Muçës, i janë dashur jo pak, por 5 vjet për të marrë gjakun e të vëllait dhe në fillim të vitit 1998 arrin që ta vrasë në pritë të organizuar në periferi të Tiranës. Por historia nuk u mbyll me kaq, për t´u pasur vetëm pak muaj me vonë me një tjetër vrasje. Vëllai i Fatosit, Besnik Keta planifikon një tjetër hakmarrje, duke organizuar një atentat perfekt ndaj njeriut që kishte vrarë vëllanë e tij. Taulant Muça ka qenë jo më larg se 200 metra nga shtëpia e tij kur nga një makinë e verdhë, me targa të Tiranës, kanë qëlluar dy persona. Pas ngjarjes, policia arriti të identifikojë dy ekzekutorët, të cilët një natë më parë janë arrestuar pas më shumë se pesë vjetësh kërkim.

----------


## Toro

Uaaaaaaa, sa e forte policia shqiptare eh? Nje krimi qe u krye mes dites per diell, ne prani te disa dhjetera deshmitareve okulare, me vrasesit me fytyra te pazbuluara dhe me shenjat e gishtave te tyre ne armen e krimit , me motiv te parapercaktuar iu desh 5 vjet ti kapte....Paskemi bere perparime....Ne gjithe boten nje krim i tille zgjidhet per 5 minuta , e shumta 1 jave! Policat e Shqiperise duan 5 vjet! Vaj medet!

----------


## Dito

Dikur kishte shtet, por dikur ama.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Dikur kishte shtet, por dikur ama.


kur ishte kjo dikur?

?????

----------


## xherir

e kane zbuluar nga Kur'ani se gishtat e njeriut nuk jane te gjitha te njejta  :shkelje syri:

----------

